# Niagara River NY - King Salmon



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Hit the lower Niagara today with archman and guide Vince Pierlioni for some King Salmon fishing. It was a slow morning and not many boats were catching fish but we managed one king. It went 37" at an estimated 22 lbs.










I think I'm hooked now! Can't wait to go again!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice Job Pymybob. I will be up on the 10th with Frank Campbell. One trip and you are hooked. I am hoping they start stacking up with these cool nights.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bulldog, you should do well then. From talking to the locals they are expecting a late run.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice pic what did you catch it on?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

we were using eggs...


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was up last year earlier and went 2 for 4. Got a 43 and 40. Three fisherman in the boat.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

I was up there 2 yrs ago,caught 2 nice ones,we were fishing 20ft from other boats,it was insane,way to crowded for me. We were right at the rapids with a ton of other boats.I understand the river salmon runs have been down the last few years.Go out with vince on the lake,much more enjoyable.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bulldog1149 said:


> I was up last year earlier and went 2 for 4. Got a 43 and 40. Three fisherman in the boat.



A 40 and 43 what. Pounds? Inches? I read in another one of your post you guys caught 35 steelies with Frank Cambell by 1:00 last year.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

vince is a good guy went last year and head a blast team thrillseeker strikes again I see


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

The one's we got were 40-43 inches. I would guess around 25# (no boga grip with me) I have also been up steely fishing with Frank and it was absolutely insane. Double, triples....fish up to around 14#'s. It was in February if I remember right. Niagara is definately an awesome fishery.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Pymybob- Glad to see you got some. I just got home from there yesterday. Unfortunately, we didn't catch any. The first 3 days we were there, the river was unfishable. One charter captain told us that he had never seen the river so bad. Another told us that was the first time he was ever actually scared to fish in Devil's Hole. Friday we were finally able to make it upstream of where you are in the pic. We made about a dozen drifts down the NY side from the first big rockpile in the water down to the powerplant. Lost a lot of weights and skeins, but caught zero fish. You may have seen us, we were in the only fiberglass boat in Devil's Hole lol.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> A 40 and 43 what. Pounds? Inches? I read in another one of your post you guys caught 35 steelies with Frank Cambell by 1:00 last year.


Have'nt you ever caught 35 steelies up there in 4 hours ?

On my way up on the 10th & 24th. Hope the river is cleaned up some by then.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Well made it up on the 10th and it was beautiful up there. Fishing was excellent.Weather was 60 degs. & sunny and the trees were very colorful. We finally hit it right after 3-4 years of bad luck. Even got snowed out a couple years ago and never made it past Dunkirk as they had closed the freeway. Caught 5 of our 2 man limit by 9:30 then had to wait till noon to catch the last one. All were 20 lbs. or there abouts. Waiting on my fishin buddy to e-mail me the pics. Took this one of my 3 in the sink though. What a pretty sight! Even came out of the casino with money!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Bob. NY salmon fishing is a blast!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I also made my yearly trip to get the kings on the 10th. 3 people in the boat and we managed to pull 5 kings up to 21#. lost one other fish and maybe 2-3 missed bites. All in all a beautiful day, but it looked like the ater needed about another day or two to clear.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

This is the largest fish we pulled on Saturday. Right about 21 lbs.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Very nice Bulldog, I met you at the fish cleaning station. It was probably my best day yet on the river. Perfect weather, great fishing & all the fall colors just made it one of the best trips yet. Looks like you got that one in the drift? Did you catch all yours in the drift?


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice to meet you BCNULATER. I agree is was a beautiful day. I cant wait to get back up to hit some of the steel this winter.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice fish bob! i've been wanting to take a trip up there thinking about it next year


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Heading back up today for some more lower river action. The reports I'm hearing say the steel is really moving in. I also heard they've torn up the ramp in Lewiston to pour a new one. We're going to have to launch in Youngstown. Hope we can catch a bunch of something, my shoulders are finally recovered from the last trip


----------

